# Ästhetische Zahnbehandlung - Kosten senken?



## pzk2 (31. Januar 2018)

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal 2 Zähne gezogen bekommen (ungesunde Ernährung, mangelnde Zahnhygiene, war mir damals einfach egal) und dies sieht echt nicht schön aus. Dies würde ich gerne ästhetisch behandeln lassen, allerdings kostet das hier bei mir in Köln bei einem Zahnarzt sehr viel.. um die 2200&#8364;. Gibt es da vielleicht günstigere Alternativen? Wie sieht es bei unseren Nachbarn in Polen und Tschechien oder sogar noch etwas weiter aus? Dort müsste das doch um einiges günstiger zu machen sein, oder?

 

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand Erfahrung mit und kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Januar 2018)

Mit 2200,- kommst du da sogar noch günstig weg.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2018)

Du könntest darauf warten, dass hier ein Werbelink gepostet wird.


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2018)

was sozi sagt.
ansonsten mal google fragen. ansonsten hat man doch son zahnarzt bonusheft. ka ab welchem alter das greift


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Januar 2018)

Du könntest darauf warten, dass hier ein Werbelink gepostet wird.



Daran musste ich auch denken.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Januar 2018)




----------

